# Apple Brandy



## hownowbrowncow (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a simple apple brandy recipe that I use every year around this time of the season for the Christmas holidays to come.

2 cups of water
3 cups of sugar
3-4lbs of your favorite skinned, sliced and cored apples
1 litre of Brandy - I use St.Remy's
2-4 whole cloves
1-2 cinnamon stick (if you have a large one, split it)


In a pot boil the water, add the sugar and stir until it has dissolved. Remove from heat and let cool to room temperature. Use a glass or plastic container, your carboy of choice, and place your spices at the bottom. Next add your apples then brandy, top with sugar water. Let sit for 2-3 weeks, shake every one to two days, then bottle. 

If the flavor is weak and it's been 3 weeks I usually add a clove or a chunk of cinnamon stick to the bottle.


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 6, 2012)

that sounds yummy!! may have to try it


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Sep 6, 2012)

and that cure-all recipe... sure sounds interesting.


----------

